# La Plata MO



## Janet Hartley (Jan 12, 2020)

Has anyone stayed at the train museum hotel on the SWC line in La Plata MO ?


----------



## Kimo (Jan 12, 2020)

I was there overnight about10+ years ago. There was a lot of RR memorabelia on display throughout the motel. Interesting, button worth going way out of your way to see. Of course it may have changed since I was there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 13, 2020)

Janet Hartley said:


> Has anyone stayed at the train museum hotel on the SWC line in La Plata MO ?


Lots of our members have been there and have good things to say about using this as a "Get Away" spot.

I haven't been there myself,only passed through on the Chief in the Dark, but have watched many Videos and read Positive trip reports, so it seems like a Cool Place!


----------



## debmep (Jan 16, 2020)

It is The Depot Inn. We have been there twice in the last 2 years.


----------

